# oil reccomendation



## whitepine (Jun 3, 2005)

I just recently bought a 2000 Maxima Se and it didnt have
a manual. I wanna get the oil changed, would do u guys
reccommend ..brand? weight?


----------



## whitepine (Jun 3, 2005)

Also, I dont know what has been used but the last owner
said last oil change they got valvoline I think. Car has 86,000 miles.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## whitepine (Jun 3, 2005)

and I live in Cleveland.


----------



## 14psisupra (May 2, 2005)

mobile1, i use gtx in everything being cheaper


----------



## whitepine (Jun 3, 2005)

I`ve read that switching to mobil 1 in a car with a lot of miles
can cause oil leaks because it is thinner. Or, do you
think it will be ok??


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Switching to synthetic should be fine. You have a car with a new engine, not a 1970s era clunker.


----------



## whitepine (Jun 3, 2005)

ok, so switching to synthetic mobil 1 at 86,ooo is ok.
Thank you.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

The myth that switching back and forth from mineral to synthetic causes leaks is an old myth ... maybe 20+ years out of date. It was early Mobil 1 formulations which tended to cause leaks for various reasons.

Seal materials and the oils themselves have come a long, long way in the past two decades. 

Anyway, most mass-market "synthetics" are _actually_ mineral oil anyway. Mobil 1 is one exception.

My favorite conventional oils are Chevron Supreme and Pennzoil ... both use Group II+ base oils and additive packages featuring molybdenum and boron.


----------



## whitepine (Jun 3, 2005)

so like 10w30 or what? Thanks for the help


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Summer in North America? Either 5W-30 or 10W-30 will be fine.

In the winter you might want to consider a synthetic 0W-30 or 5W-30.


----------



## whitepine (Jun 3, 2005)

Bror Jace said:


> Summer in North America? Either 5W-30 or 10W-30 will be fine.
> 
> In the winter you might want to consider a synthetic 0W-30 or 5W-30.


so using synthetic mobil 1 5w-30 I can use it year round?


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Sure, that'd be fine. The stuff starts out on the thin side of a 30 weight oil at operating temp but thins quite slowly.


----------



## mikeymaxima2001 (Jun 18, 2005)

Mobil 1 full synthetic 5w-30 it is a good oil and its only 20 bucks for a 5 quart jug!... u can even wait 5k between oil changes but i dont haha.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Hell, you can wait much longer than 5K on conventional oil, depending on the engine and driving conditions.


----------



## mikeymaxima2001 (Jun 18, 2005)

haha yeah i guess you could, but have you ever looked inside an engine that is gunked up from not chainging oil as recomended... scarry and expencive. Id go 5k between oil changes only if i was leasing hahaha


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

mikeymaxima2001 said:


> haha yeah i guess you could, but have you ever looked inside an engine that is gunked up from not chainging oil as recomended... scarry and expencive. Id go 5k between oil changes only if i was leasing hahaha


yea, i generally do about 3750 between oil changes as recommended in the manual. i personally run conventional (pennzoil) but any synthetic would be good. i prefer mobil 1 as do most of my friends. walmart sells it for $19.72 for a 5 qt jug.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, I have. It was shiny like new. The Blackstone Labs oil analysis we had done indicated that 9K was fine on regular dino oil, and we could probably go 12k. 

Another car we had with extended change intervals was 12k on Mobil 1. The oil analysis also agreed there.

Of course, YMMV. 

(the third car in this example was on 5k with Mobil 1, and the oil was pretty much dead by 6k in it. YMMV, indeed!)


----------



## Swampguy (Jul 18, 2005)

Mobile 1 is sweet. Got 114K on my 2000 Maxima and she purrs like a kitten. Changes every 3-4K, always Mobile 1 and I get the same gas mileage as the new car and absolutely zero oil consumption. I'm sold on Mobile 1.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Mobil 1's primary benefit for the average driver is its ability to go longer than 5,000 miles between changes. 

You'll likely get just as good results using Pennzoil, Chevron Supreme or probably any mass-market oil if changing it and the filter every 3,000-4,000 miles.

Both Chevron and Pennzoil have similar moly & boron anti-wear additive chemistry as Mobil 1.


----------

